# Lost: Season 5 (spoilers)



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From the Hollywood Insider & Entertainment Weekly.
Season 5 of "Lost" will premiere with a 3 hour event on Wed. Jan. 21,2009 on ABC.
The first hour of the "event" will be a recap special,followed by the first two one hour shows for the new season.
The premiere is scheduled run from 8-11 PM ET.
The balance of the new shows are currently scheduled to air on Wednesdays at 9 PM ET.

http://hollywoodinsider.ew.com/2008/11/losts-fifth-sea.html

Official site for the series from ABC's site.

http://abc.go.com/primetime/lost/index?pn=index


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

:hurah: :joy: :hurah: :joy: :hurah: :joy: :hurah: 


Thanks for the update.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> :hurah: :joy: :hurah: :joy: :hurah: :joy: :hurah:
> 
> Thanks for the update.


You're welcome.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

ABC has updated the official site for the series,with some new "sneak peek" trailers.

http://abc.go.com/primetime/lost/index?pn=index


----------



## Terry740 (Nov 15, 2005)

tcusta00 said:


> :hurah: :joy: :hurah: :joy: :hurah: :joy: :hurah:
> 
> Thanks for the update.


....and I would like to thank the Sci-Fi channel for showing the previous episodes. I learned of this show too late to watch it from the beginning so I vowed to wait until it was syndicated. I am glad I waited ,to start watching in the middle episodes would have make me even more confused . :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

Lost returns this Wednesday! It's sure been awhile.


----------



## crrscott (Oct 10, 2005)

except in a fisher market who LOST ABC


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

It's been discussed at the following link for a little while. 

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=145040


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

Yikes! Sorry, I brought it up. Here is to DISH and Fisher making up! :kisshead:


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

Steve615 said:


> It's been discussed at the following link for a little while.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=145040


Hmmm...I searched it and didn't see anything. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Bring it! .. I'm stoked for this one.


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow. Great premiere!


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

+2 I really liked the Show before the premier, I thought it was going to be last season's recap but it was the entire 4 seasons. Great!


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I too watched the preshow. I personally don;t care, but there were a couple of spoilers in there. Some people are so anal about it, I bet there heads exploded when Cuse and Lindeloff confirmed that the island


Spoiler



was going to be moving in time


 and that a certain character


Spoiler



, Jin, is probably not dead


 among other things.


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

That was a good premier. I have to admit that I didn't start watching the show until season 4 ended. I picked up the first 4 seasons and watch them all within a couple months. Now I have to wait week by week! That's a hard thing to do with all the twists and turns this show has.


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

Spoiler



Jin, is probably not dead. I got that impression from the way they spoke as well. But where did he go? from the Island, Juliet and sawyer no longer saw the freighter after the island moved


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Like 24,so far so good with the new season of Lost too.


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

I love this show!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Everyone complained so much a while back about a certain show disappearing that they have turned Lost into "Journeyman".


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

Richard King said:


> Everyone complained so much a while back about a certain show disappearing that they have turned Lost into "Journeyman".


Your right, it does remind me of Journeyman. :lol:


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Pretty good show last night,eh?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Yeah I liked it a lot. As usual, lots of questions answered but also created lots more. :lol:


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

The next new episode airs tonight at 9PM ET. 
"The Life and Death of Jeremy Bentham" is the title of the episode.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> Yeah I liked it a lot. As usual, lots of questions answered but also created lots more. :lol:


It was "business as usual" with the show tonight too. :lol:


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

^ Agreed -- frustrating (more than normal) episode last night.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Dario33 said:


> ^ Agreed -- frustrating (more than normal) episode last night.


Wow, what did you find frustrating?


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

ibglowin said:


> Wow, what did you find frustrating?


I think he means that is is frustrating because they create three more questions everytime they answer one.

It doesn't bother me because that is what makes the show so darn good.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

This season has been great because were finally getting answers to things weve wondered about for 4 years!

If your still confused about things I would suggest heading over to:

http://lost-forum.com

or

http://lostpedia.wikia.com

You'll learn as much as you like!


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks for those links.


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

Another good one:

www.4815162342.com/forum


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Another interesting episode tonight,eh?


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Yep, that one had it all!

10/10 :eek2:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow, I gotta go read up on one of those sites... there was a TON of info packed into that episode, most of which probably flew right by me. :eek2:



Spoiler



Now, in addition to confusing time travel, they're throwing in the "3 years later" bit and putting the Oceanic folks apparently living their lives smack in the middle of the Dharma camp. :eek2:


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Awesome episode last night. :up: Great episode for Sawyer -- really showed off his acting chops. 

Loved the teaser statue shot as well.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Dario33 said:


> Loved the teaser statue shot as well.


Just checking but you do realize we have seen the statue before right?


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

ibglowin said:


> Just checking but you do realize we have seen the statue before right?


Had we seen the FULL statue before? I don't recall that.

Great episode, by the way. The writers are finally giving us lots of info about what happened on the island long before the crash.

And Sawyer should stick with Juliet...


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Nope, just the four toed foot at the end of Season 2.

The Lost Boards are all amok with the Egyptian theories today.

At least we know know why Richard Alpert wears eyeliner! :lol:


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I'd put money on the statue being Horus, especially since there is a Horace on the island, because Horus always carried Ankh's.

Once we see the statue's face we'll see that it has the head of a falcon.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Last night's season finale was pretty good.
I wonder where they will be located when they begin the final season.
Alot of time travel went on with this season.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Wow! Lots of stuff going on last night. Should be plenty of fodder for discussions all summer. 

Interesting to see Miles bring up the point that the bomb may be the incident.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Excellent 2 hour finale for season 5 last night.

As usual, a lot of answers and a lot of new questions!

Now back to reading all the new theories on the Lost forums!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

So Locke is not Locke, eh? Interesting twist!

I'm really sad about Juliette, though, if it turns out she does not return. I liked her ... 

I do wonder if Jacob visited ALL of the island's visitors - for example, did he visit Rose and Bernard? Or Claire? Mr. Eko? Or only the "important" ones?


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Here's a couple of reviews,from Zap2it and eonline.com.

http://blog.zap2it.com/ithappenedlastnight/2009/05/lost-jughead-ends-with-a-bang-jacob-ends-with-a-whisper.html

http://www.eonline.com/uberblog/watch_with_kristin/b123839_lost_redux_what_just_happened.html


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Drew2k said:


> So Locke is not Locke, eh? Interesting twist!


Definitely. I think this must have to do with the guy we saw talking to Jacob in the beginning of the episode. Interesting line to Locke was something like "you found a loophole"



Drew2k said:


> I'm really sad about Juliette, though, if it turns out she does not return. I liked her ...


She set off the bomb. I sould suspect the people on the surface would be toast too. Which of course means something entirely different happened as a result.


Drew2k said:


> I do wonder if Jacob visited ALL of the island's visitors - for example, did he visit Rose and Bernard? Or Claire? Mr. Eko? Or only the "important" ones?


Same here. I also wonder what this means.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I'm really sad about Juliette, though, if it turns out she does not return. I liked her ...


Remember Desmond and the failsafe? I'm betting Juliette is not truly dead.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

> Originally Posted by Drew2k
> I'm really sad about Juliette, though, if it turns out she does not return. I liked her ...





Doug Brott said:


> Remember Desmond and the failsafe? I'm betting Juliette is not truly dead.


Wasn't there a line about needing to get as close to the bomb as possible?
Juliette couldn't have been any closer.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

lucky13 said:


> Wasn't there a line about needing to get as close to the bomb as possible?
> Juliette couldn't have been any closer.


I think the bomb needed to be as close to the magnetic anomaly as possible when it exploded.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Remember Desmond and the failsafe? I'm betting Juliette is not truly dead.


If Juliette is dead then I bet Sawyer, Jack, Kate and the rest of the folks anywhere near that hole would have to be, too.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> If Juliette is dead then I bet Sawyer, Jack, Kate and the rest of the folks anywhere near that hole would have to be, too.


I will make a prediction that even if Juliet survives, we will not find that out in the season opener. Remember it took a while to find out that Jin was still alive as well. And we have never found out about Claire yet.

But if we see Sawyer, Kate and Jack alive, it would seem reasonable to assume that Juliet is alive as well.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Not really sure how you can have Lost without Sawyer, Kate and Jack.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

tcusta00 said:


> If Juliette is dead then I bet Sawyer, Jack, Kate and the rest of the folks anywhere near that hole would have to be, too.


Doubt it.. My guess is Juliette is dead from the fall not the explosion. Sawyer, Jack and Kate are all still alive. One thing I heard the creators say that really drove home.. "In Lost" Dead is dead. If you die, you don't come back. I found that a contradiction with Locke but obviously their was not contradiction.

To me it is appears that the other Locke is the guy we saw at the beginning and the loophole is that the guy could not kill Locke so he found a loop hole by becoming Locke and then convincing Ben to kill Jacob. I did find it interesting that Ben could kill Jacob so easily. So this begs the question.. In the scene where Locke persuades Richard to tell Locke that he must Die. I have to think that this was the new Locke doing the persuading.

So to the question is Jacob dead? Given what the creators have said I would believe he is.

To me... given the first scene I almost get the feeling that this whole thing is some sort of game between Jacob and the other guy. You have Ben vs. Whitmore and Jacob vs. this other guy. Now that this other Guy has taken out Jacob (I do believe this is the case). The other guy is really the bad and Season 6's Destiny will be all the people on the island coming together to defeat the real evil. The new Locke.

So who are these new good guys and who side are they on? As for the flash.. My guess is that flash will jump all the Oceanic people into the future to where the other group is so they are all together for the final season.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Or not.

I'm still trying to figure out what "time theory" the writers are using.

Does each new time travel event create a series of new universes due to choices per the Many-Worlds interpretation? 
Or are they really into some version of time loop theory?
It will make a big difference in outcome.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

phrelin said:


> Or not.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out what "time theory" the writers are using.
> 
> ...


Too bad Fringe and Lost aren't on the same network ... it could make for a nice crossover.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Too bad Fringe and Lost aren't on the same network ... it could make for a nice crossover.


Yes, it's surprising that time and multiverse theory are so fundamental to the underlying plots of two broadcast network shows, one of them being one of the most popular shows of its time. But, hey, ten years ago who would have expected a comedy named "Big Bang Theory" about nerdy science geeks could be a top rated show?:grin:


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

phrelin said:


> Yes, it's surprising that time and multiverse theory are so fundamental to the underlying plots of two broadcast network shows,


Even when you consider both were created by the same person? Not surprising to me at all.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

4HiMarks said:


> Even when you consider both were created by the same person? Not surprising to me at all.


That's true, but what's surprising to me is that both are on broadcast TV. I wouldn't be surprised if one was on Syfy and one was one broadcast TV.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

The guy with Jacob on the beach was played by Titus Welliver. I really like him. He was great in Deadwood. Anyway back to Lost. When I checked IMDB to make sure it was Welliver, IMDB shows him as Man #2. Wonder who Man #1 was???? Well, according to IMDB, it was Jacob. They show the actor Mark Pelligrino as Man #1 and it is Jacob. Maybe IMDB posted the info before getting all the details????

And remember after Ben stabbed Jacob he told Locke/Man #2 "they're coming" and Locke/Man #2 seemed to look a tad disjointed and maybe frightened before kicking Jacob into the fire. Wonder who "they" are? Think maybe it's Ilana and her bunch? And why would "they" scare Locke/Man #2? Maybe because "they" have the body of the real Locke? And why did Man #2 want Jacob dead for all these years? Maybe we'll see some more Welliver next season.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I believe the "they" is the 06. They are coming back to 2007 and the "War" will begin. I think it will be Illana and the 06 and Jacob in some form or another (maybe in the real Locke's body) against Bad Black Shirt and whoever his forces are.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

This guys recaps always blow my mind.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Well, it seems we've not seen the last of Juliet. Doesn't say if she will be in flashbacks, flashforwards or rightnows but at least we get her back. Click the clicky here to go there. Also on the clip are discussions of "Who are They" and "Who is Man #2." Enjoy.


----------

